# Ac off due to overheat 1.8 ls 6sp



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

There was a thermostat recall for the 1.4, not sure if it included the 1.8 as well.
Take it to the dealer right away


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

I had the same problem on my 1.4 and just fixed last week. I brought it in about 5 times after I had my first oil change because my CEL kept coming on. They finally figured out it was the thermostat sensor and it was replaced. It's been running fine ever since. 

Yes take it in right away because they might not have the part and you'll have to order it as well.


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

There have been a few issues with that message, many of them are fixed by reprogramming the ECM to control the electronic thermostat better. Hope it works out and please let us know what it was, being a 1.8. A friend here at work just did a water pump on a 1.4t...


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Got it back from dealer apparently a computer glitch 3 temp sensors all checked out fine cold start and warm..We will see if it happens again


----------



## Boost (Aug 13, 2011)

:th_coolio: computer glitch huh :uhh:

Well at least your car is ok, hopefully it won't happen again...

And I though there were 2 temp sensors, but I am very tired and could be totally wrong.


----------



## jrrsmith18 (Apr 3, 2011)

coincidence, this just happened to my cruze 1.8l like a week ago, only it was 80 degrees outside. driving in stop and go traffic, stop to get some lunch, and come to start car with check engine light and an onstar call later told it was the thermostat. the next day when im just about to take it to the dealer the light is off and onstar cant find a thing, just called it a glitch.


----------



## Rockiesho (Nov 23, 2012)

I just got the same message: "A/C off due to high engine temperature" on my new 2012 Cruze. I live in Canada and it is cold out in November - no reason to overheat the engine. I noticed the temperature gauge was acting squirly and then, all of a sudden, it shot up into the red. The car alarm went off once the message was displayed and I was forced to pull over and park in a store parking lot. I called for a tow to the dealership. Once there, they had to replace my water pump and thermostat. Can someone tell me if this will be a recurring problem in this make and brand?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Rockiesho said:


> I just got the same message: "A/C off due to high engine temperature" on my new 2012 Cruze. I live in Canada and it is cold out in November - no reason to overheat the engine. I noticed the temperature gauge was acting squirly and then, all of a sudden, it shot up into the red. The car alarm went off once the message was displayed and I was forced to pull over and park in a store parking lot. I called for a tow to the dealership. Once there, they had to replace my water pump and thermostat. Can someone tell me if this will be a recurring problem in this make and brand?




Rockiesho,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your Cruze. I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to get these problems resolved for you. If you have any questions, comments or concerns I would recommend that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777 Monday-Friday 7:30am - 11:30pm or Saturday 7:30am - 6:00 EST. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## pmrof (Feb 24, 2015)

*A/C off due to high engine temperature*

Same problem this morning -- "A/C off due to high engine temperature" on my 2011 Cruze 1.4T AT. 
I too thought the temperature gauge was acting odd and it got surprisingly warm in the car especially considering the weather outside. 
it was about -10 Deg F outside when this happened. This has never been a car that warmed up quickly in the cold. 
Numerous problems with cooling system and leaks.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

pmrof said:


> Same problem this morning -- "A/C off due to high engine temperature" on my 2011 Cruze 1.4T AT.
> I too thought the temperature gauge was acting odd and it got surprisingly warm in the car especially considering the weather outside.
> it was about -10 Deg F outside when this happened. This has never been a car that warmed up quickly in the cold.
> Numerous problems with cooling system and leaks.


Welcome to the forum, wish it was on a lighter note. There is a coolant level campaign and water pump warranty extension. Schedule a service date with your local dealership of choice to get that fixed.

If you also need to talk to someone for dealer locations besides the one you been dealing with then Chevy Customer Care can help you out.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i have an 11' and back in 2012 i had " ac off due to hi temps " shut the car off asap and brought it to my dealer the next day! i paid peanuts and ended up being a faulty water pump...... no biggie


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> i have an 11' and back in 2012 i had " ac off due to hi temps " shut the car off asap and brought it to my dealer the next day! i paid peanuts and ended up being a faulty water pump...... no biggie


I never got that far, car towed in for unrelated issues and that was also found and taken care of.


----------



## mslorib (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm having the same issue with my 2012 Cruze. Taking it in for service on Thursday. Hope this isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg. Seems like a recall is in order.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mslorib said:


> I'm having the same issue with my 2012 Cruze. Taking it in for service on Thursday. Hope this isn't going to cost me an arm and a leg. Seems like a recall is in order.


Hey Mslorib,

We understand how frustrating this may seem for you, and we would be more than happy to look into this further for you. If you need any additional assistance, please send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. I do look forward to your updates from today. Hope everything went well. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I spent last summer in the 115 degree range and the unit blew Ice cold air. It seems the older units experience this problem


----------



## Lyshriol (Sep 8, 2015)

I've had the same message. Then it seemed fine a couple of times. Then message, alarm. I pulled over and checked the engine. Fan was running but engine didn't seem overheated, just normal. After the fan stopped, I restarted and finished driving 1/4-1/2 mile home. By the time I got there the message was back. Fan again ran at home and again, engine didn't seem that hot. I am in florida but this happened at night with temps in the low 70s. Now that I see there has been ongoing problems, I'm calling the dealer first thing in the morning. Has a recall been issued for this? Seems to be happening a lot. 

2012 cruze eco 91k


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Lyshriol said:


> I've had the same message. Then it seemed fine a couple of times. Then message, alarm. I pulled over and checked the engine. Fan was running but engine didn't seem overheated, just normal. After the fan stopped, I restarted and finished driving 1/4-1/2 mile home. By the time I got there the message was back. Fan again ran at home and again, engine didn't seem that hot. I am in florida but this happened at night with temps in the low 70s. Now that I see there has been ongoing problems, I'm calling the dealer first thing in the morning. Has a recall been issued for this? Seems to be happening a lot.
> 
> 2012 cruze eco 91k


How much coolant do you have? I bet it's low. The 1.4T engine has a known water pump issue and GM is on the third redesign for our water pump. If it's the water pump it's actually covered for 10 years/150,000 miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Lyshriol said:


> I've had the same message. Then it seemed fine a couple of times. Then message, alarm. I pulled over and checked the engine. Fan was running but engine didn't seem overheated, just normal. After the fan stopped, I restarted and finished driving 1/4-1/2 mile home. By the time I got there the message was back. Fan again ran at home and again, engine didn't seem that hot. I am in florida but this happened at night with temps in the low 70s. Now that I see there has been ongoing problems, I'm calling the dealer first thing in the morning. Has a recall been issued for this? Seems to be happening a lot.
> 
> 2012 cruze eco 91k


Hello Lyshriol, 

Very sorry for this unexpected concern involving your Cruze. I do see that you plan on bringing your vehicle into the dealership today, but feel free to let me know if you need additional assistance in a private message. I'm always happy to provide an extra layer of assistance! Looking forward to your updates. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## paulharris909 (Mar 1, 2016)

I am also having this problem with my chevy cruze.
Fresh oil change and fluids. Yet the car still sporadically overheats and sounds like a jet engine.


----------



## paulharris909 (Mar 1, 2016)

What should i do ?


----------



## Psyontix (Apr 12, 2016)

I've been getting the same error, my CEL turned on so I took it into the dealership, replaced the water pump for just under $500, next day, same error came back on, I replaced the thermostat last July, I have the 2011 1.8 ls. Looking like this car is a real winner.....


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Engine temperature sensor is a thermistor with a negative temperature coefficient, the hotter this sensor becomes, the lower the resistance. A short circuit shunning this resistance will make the computer think the engine is running very hot and can be very intermittent.

I like to check my actual engine temperature with a very accurate pyrometer.

Engine temperature gauge sensor is separate from the engine coolant sensor on the Cruze.


----------



## kalyssa90 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Overheating issue*

New to this, so I'm not really sure if I'm doing this right! And just because I'm a woman doesn't mean I'm completely clueless, although I will admit I don't know much, hence why I am on here. Anyway, I have a 2012 Cruze LT RS. Never had a problem with overheating before. I'm always careful to watch my gauges. However, I looked down and it said "AC off due to high engine temp". At that point it was a little over the halfway mark to Hot. Looked down again not 5 seconds later and something along the lines of "Idle on/engine overheated" Can't recall exactly. But it was all the way to the red. Pulled the hood and my boyfriend took a look at it. It was definitely overheated, and there was steam coming out. My grandfather is a mechanic and took a look at it. While he was in looking at the gauges, it popped up that my oil life was at 0% and I needed to get my oil changed. I just checked it Thursday (This happened on a Monday) and it was at 40%. I was planning on getting the oil changed this week. I keep up with all the maintenance on it, so I know it hasn't been neglected in that area. I have it at the dealership now and they said it was probably the water pump, but something else could be wrong. So, I guess I'm wondering if this has happened to anyone else? And if anyone may have some insight into what is going on? Thanks in advance!


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

First off, welcome! :welcome:

Odd that your oil life went from 40% to 0% in a week. How much do you drive and how many miles on your Cruze?


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

kalyssa90 said:


> New to this, so I'm not really sure if I'm doing this right! And just because I'm a woman doesn't mean I'm completely clueless, although I will admit I don't know much, hence why I am on here. Anyway, I have a 2012 Cruze LT RS. Never had a problem with overheating before. I'm always careful to watch my gauges. However, I looked down and it said "AC off due to high engine temp". At that point it was a little over the halfway mark to Hot. Looked down again not 5 seconds later and something along the lines of "Idle on/engine overheated" Can't recall exactly. But it was all the way to the red. Pulled the hood and my boyfriend took a look at it. It was definitely overheated, and there was steam coming out. My grandfather is a mechanic and took a look at it. While he was in looking at the gauges, it popped up that my oil life was at 0% and I needed to get my oil changed. I just checked it Thursday (This happened on a Monday) and it was at 40%. I was planning on getting the oil changed this week. I keep up with all the maintenance on it, so I know it hasn't been neglected in that area. I have it at the dealership now and they said it was probably the water pump, but something else could be wrong. So, I guess I'm wondering if this has happened to anyone else? And if anyone may have some insight into what is going on? Thanks in advance!


Water pump sounds likely - possibly low coolant from the pump leaking slowly over time. Also, whenever an overhead condition occurs, if I recall correctly, the oil life monitor commands you to change the oil no matter what the life was at previously because overheated oil loses its protective protective properties. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I believe the TSB for the water pump is #14371A - Coolant leak @ water pump.


----------



## kalyssa90 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you! My commute to work is about 50 miles round trip per day, mostly highway. But over the weekend I just drove back and forth to town, so 35-50 mph mostly. It has around 76,800. I've had it since June 2015, but my boyfriend and I live 300ish miles apart, so I drive quite a bit.


----------



## kalyssa90 (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes, there was very little coolant in it, if any, when it overheated. My grandfather put about 1/2 gallon of water into it.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'd mention the TSB to the dealership and go from there.


----------



## kalyssa90 (Sep 20, 2016)

OK! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kalyssa90 (Sep 20, 2016)

OK! Thanks a bunch!


----------

